# High Beam & Fog HID's?



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Has anyone got with the HID fogs and high beams?

I've seen packages on ebay but wasn't sure if anyone is using them yet. 
I would be a little worried about the high beams because of constantly turning them on and off with traffic on the high way.

Also is there a big difference between the 35watt and 55watt HID's?


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Any luck on those HIDs fogs been looking for some also cant seem to find some good ones.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

It's a H11 kit for the low-beam conversion. I can post a DIY, or send you pic's if you're interested.

In regards to the Fogs, it's a 9040 bulb. You can cut a 9000 series bulb to fit, meaning a 9004/5 bulb can be modified to fit in the same bracket.

Haven't done a fog conversion, as I take mine out when I'm at the track.... trying to cool down the glowing rotors... lol.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

AlanSr said:


> Also is there a big difference between the 35watt and 55watt HID's?


Yes, but a 35watt HID will totally blow away your OEM lights. The difference between 35/55 vs. 35/OEM isn't big enough to warrant the extra $$$. 55 watt is usually reserved for off-road applications, where no ambient light is present, or if you really want to piss off the guy in front of you. lol. Save your money, as the 35 will not disappoint.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you guys!
I think I'll stay with my 35watt HID's and my 9040 high beams I have now.

I want some HID's for my wife's caddie. After using HID's her OEM's are terrible.


----------



## bimmer4life2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

You should post some pics of your car with the HIDs installed


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

For Hid's go here http://www.gtoforum.com/f29/i-have-question-all-members-23159/#post197646

Please do not use HID's for High beams


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I have HID 55 for high and low beam and 35watts for the fogs.

ZERO regrets and on my list of recommended upgrades.

Also, u might want to angle the headlights where the low beams shine right below oncoming drivers' nipples.........


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

They should be fine seeing as the GTO'S come from the factory with projectors, REMEMBER that if you chose to mess with the aiming that the drivers side should be lower. When your car is in front of a wall this is how it should LOOK(LOOK UNDER THIS PARAGRAPH ) 

*RIGHT*








*ALSO RIGHT*








*!!!!!!!!!!!WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

batmans said:


> I have HID 55 for high and low beam and 35watts for the fogs.
> 
> ZERO regrets and on my list of recommended upgrades.
> 
> Also, u might want to angle the headlights where the low beams shine right below oncoming drivers' nipples.........


You ever thought of running HIR"S for the high beam? it would fit...
I just don't like the idea of HID' on high, only because in case you need to flash them it bad for the ballast bulbs and the car wiring (Unless you running a relay)


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I don't flash often since it's illegal in California and most likely I'm speeding - another illegal thing.

And my HID kits have a lifetime warranty..........


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

batmans said:


> I don't flash often since it's illegal in California and most likely I'm speeding - another illegal thing.
> 
> And my HID kits have a lifetime warranty..........


This is unrelated, but I recently returned a computer related item and you know wha,t Lifetime warrants always sound good on paper and make you fell warm and fussy until you need to use them


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I've been referring business to this guy for a year.

I think he gets my value.

Don't take care of BATMAN and no more new sales.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Yeah batman kills for business  ......yeah i seen the the dark knight , I know how you stay rich


----------



## bimmer4life2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

MJGTOWISH said:


> They should be fine seeing as the GTO'S come from the factory with projectors, REMEMBER that if you chose to mess with the aiming that the drivers side should be lower. When your car is in front of a wall this is how it should LOOK(LOOK UNDER THIS PARAGRAPH )
> 
> *RIGHT*
> 
> ...


Wow, those looks very nice


----------



## mikeps3speed (Oct 30, 2009)

MJGTOWISH said:


> They should be fine seeing as the GTO'S come from the factory with projectors, REMEMBER that if you chose to mess with the aiming that the drivers side should be lower. When your car is in front of a wall this is how it should LOOK(LOOK UNDER THIS PARAGRAPH )
> 
> *RIGHT*
> 
> ...


Wow, dude those HID's look awesome.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

http://www.gtoforum.com/f7/happy-fugging-halloween-23955/#post202737

Click that


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

MJGTOWISH said:


> You ever thought of running HIR"S for the high beam? it would fit...
> I just don't like the idea of HID' on high, only because in case you need to flash them it bad for the ballast bulbs and the car wiring (Unless you running a relay)


Though it really does not count, I don't like the idea of HID's for fogs. Maybe I am old (62), but yellow light penetrates fog better than white or such. Just for your consideration.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> Though it really does not count, I don't like the idea of HID's for fogs. Maybe I am old (62), but yellow light penetrates fog better than white or such. Just for your consideration.


*HID's come in yellow, and yellow penetrates fog much better..... I don't understand... Go look at the pumpkin car(click the link in the post above yours) that is yellow HID's*


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

My GTO fogs are HID yellow.

It does penetrate better than the factory white as well as highlight objects.......


----------



## InfinityExperience (Oct 14, 2009)

*Install and fog light comments*

Just installed HID lights in my low beams and fog lights in my 06 GTO this weekend using the kits sold by MJGTOWISH . These kits work extremely well, look great, and took about 2 hours to install. Most of these two hours was spent looking for a suitable place to mount the ballasts, especially for the fog lights. 

Installed 35w 4300k bulbs in both and WOW are these things bright. A world of difference from the stock bulbs. Didn't take any comparison shots due to daytime install but will upload photos of the HID lights and ballast locations tomorrow. For the price this kit is great but stick to the posted instructions by MJGTOWISH or figure it out yourself (if you can figure out how to cook Ramen Noodles you can figure this out), the box comes with extremely bad (so bad i laughed out loud and showed my friends) english translations. 

Kits came quickly, installed well, and the seller was quick to reply to any emails/PM sent. I would suggest this kit to anyone looking to make the switch to HIDs.

*Comments on the fog lights*: Don't forget, if you have your fog lights on and you "flash" your highbeams, the foglights with also flash off then back on. 
I'm sure yellow lights work better to cut fog but the white light looks GREAT and really lights up the road in front of the vehicle. PICS coming soon.
I would also suggest changing the "lights on" timer to its maximum setting when you unlock the car to minimize the "on off" of the bulbs.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

make sure u angle the headlights so that the low beam aims just below the bottom of other cars windshield or rear glass.

The factory light angle of the GTO is awfully low.......


----------



## InfinityExperience (Oct 14, 2009)

I'll definitely check this out tonight, the height seemed fine but its worth checking into. The very near ground is lit heavy by the fog lights but without them the viewing angle seemed to cover a good distance out front.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

InfinityExperience said:


> I'll definitely check this out tonight, the height seemed fine but its worth checking into. The very near ground is lit heavy by the fog lights but without them the viewing angle seemed to cover a good distance out front.


*Also remember that the passenger side headlight should aim higher than the drivers side. the drivers side has to be dipped for oncoming traffic. I Will post a guide to aim your headlights properly *


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

*Step 1Time the job so that it's dark enough to see the headlight's glow clearly. Begin working at around twilight.

Step 2 Park the car on a flat level surface facing a wall or garage door. The parking surface must be long enough to allow you to park the front of vehicle 25 feet away from the wall or door, but park the front of the vehicle up close to the wall for the initial procedure.*









*

Step 3 Mark a center line on the wall. Extend a yardstick from the center line on the hood, to the wall or door. Make a vertical line on the wall with masking tape to mark the vehicle center.

Step 4 Take measurements for reference marks. Measure from the ground to the center of one headlight. Mark the wall two inches below that measurement with a horizontal stripe of tape that's as wide as the vehicle. Place a yardstick vertically in the center of front grill. Use the hood ornament for a guide. Measure from the center of a low beam headlight to the center of the yardstick. Measure that distance from the vertical center tape along the horizontal tape stripe. Mark the distance with small vertical strips of tape that cross the horizontal tape on both sides of the center line. 
Your wall marks will look similar to this: (----+-------|*------+----)










Step 5 Back up the car in a straight line until the headlights are 25 feet from the wall. Use a tape measure to mark the distance accurately. Be sure the driveway or parking surface does not slope up or down.

Step 6 Turn the low beam headlights on. Notice the glow from each lamp is lower on the left side than on the right. The flat line at the upper left of the glow is called the cutoff.









Step 7 Adjust the vertical aim of the beams. Use the vertical set screw over the center of the lamp to set the cutoff of each beam level with the horizontal tape line.

Step 8 Adjust the horizontal aim. Use the horizontal adjustment screw, off to the outside of the lamp, to line up the angled slope coming up from the cutoff with the vertical side marks.(The Total width of your light should be 2.5 Road lanes wide)
your total light









Step 9 Adjust the high beams on vehicles using a four lamp system. Leave the vehicle in the exact spot where the low beams were adjusted. Switch on the high beams. The glow should fall below the horizontal tape line, and be evenly spaced between the low beam markers. Use the horizontal and vertical set screws as needed to position the high beams as such.








*

Rough Draft*


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

or if ur lazy light me, i just take my car to a large empty parking lot with very little lighting and do my adjustments there.

Find a parked car for the target.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

batmans said:


> or if ur lazy light me, i just take my car to a large empty parking lot with very little lighting and do my adjustments there.
> 
> Find a parked car for the target.


*LOL.*


----------



## Bmesk (Feb 20, 2009)

why did you do HID high beams? i have them in my regular headlights and their bright enough


----------



## InfinityExperience (Oct 14, 2009)

I think my headlights may be out of adjustment since I don't have the clearly defined line you show in the pictures although when I looked at the lights I could see the pattern, they just didn't match up. Blackberry storm to take the photos so they are kinda crappy although the white color really showed up nice.

low beams only









low beams only









low beams + fog lights









low beams + fog lights


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Bmesk said:


> why did you do HID high beams? i have them in my regular headlights and their bright enough


*He didn't and you don't they still may be need to be aimed however*


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

*@ infin it actually does that photo up there is on a car with 1000$+ headlights  *










*But whats you can do is raise the the passenger up a bit so it is a bit stepped.(and maybe right a bit i can tell you once you back up*) than back your car up 25feet and take a picture from the roof of the car or if your small enough right in the middle between the headlights*

*In a got you want to shoot for this type of light pattern*


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

*Also guys the best place to do this is behind a wal-mart/target/k-mart... etc when the build places like that they allways bulldose it flat.*


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Bmesk said:


> why did you do HID high beams? i have them in my regular headlights and their bright enough


Not if u want to see this at a further distance......


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

MJGTOWISH said:


> *He didn't and you don't they still may be need to be aimed however*



I did my high beams too.

Looks like the surface of the Sun........


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

batmans said:


> I did my high beams too.
> 
> Looks like the surface of the Sun........


*I know.....*


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

AlanSr said:


> Thank you guys!
> I think I'll stay with my 35watt HID's and my 9040 high beams I have now.
> 
> I want some HID's for my wife's caddie. After using HID's her OEM's are terrible.


*For Which caddie?, Some of those ARE A PAIN IN THE ass to change bulbs..

Pm if u need the HID or help installing them. *


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

MJGTOWISH said:


> *Also guys the best place to do this is behind a wal-mart/target/k-mart... etc when the build places like that they allways bulldose it flat.*


+1 or in an industrial park.


As for HID high beams, on the GTO I think that's a little overkill. They have to be the brightest highs I've ever seen. Ever.


----------

